# Scrub Python Care Sheets?



## saximus (Jan 11, 2011)

Hey guys I'm interested in getting a scrub python. I've been searching online (and these forums) for a while and haven't much luck finding care sheets/information on owning one.
Does anyone know of a good website or thread with some useful information?


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 11, 2011)

If you need info from here on Scrubbies, you're obviously a reptile keeping novice. Not a beginner species... 

Jamie.


----------



## Kurto (Jan 11, 2011)

Thats pretty blunt Jamie! Let the poor fella loose a few litre's of blood!


----------



## Scleropages (Jan 11, 2011)

saximus said:


> Hey guys I'm interested in getting a scrub python. I've been searching online (and these forums) for a while and haven't much luck finding care sheets/information on owning one.
> Does anyone know of a good website or thread with some useful information?



Most are Big angry powerful snakes.You would be better off making friends with some people who keep them before you buy one or read "facts" off the net.


----------



## Sleazy.P.Martini (Jan 11, 2011)

I've got a mate who got a scrubby as his first snake, had no problems at all with it. I mean the thing wasn't born 10 feet long, like mostsnakes it was born, well hatchling size! By the time it was big he'd had plenty of experience. Infact he loved it so much he had to get another one. Perhaps he doesn't mind losing blood? Some guys don't mind a bit of blood loss, it's not that big of a deal...


----------



## Braidotti (Jan 11, 2011)

If you do get one, just dont have the enclosure on your carpet cause they like to piss and crap all over you when you get them out.

My mate had one, and wrecked this white carpet hahaha


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 11, 2011)

Ha! Yes, blunt, but sensible advice nonetheless! He/she might be lucky to snag a quiet one, but if you get a 'normal' scrubbie, it can easily grow to 2m+ in 18 months, the size combined with an explosive personality makes some of them a real challenge, even for experienced keepers. I have 2 x 2yo animals here, both like hand grenades with eyes... I've been keeping for decades, and had scrubbies from time to time in the past. I like them, but they don't like me, their behaviour is spectacular to say the least.

A 4-5m scrubbie is potentially quite dangerous, especially for a novice, and even a juvie can be a handful...

Jamie.

---------- Post added 11-Jan-11 at 11:58 AM ----------




Braidotti said:


> If you do get one, just dont have the enclosure on your carpet cause they like to piss and crap all over you when you get them out.
> 
> My mate had one, and wrecked this white carpet hahaha


 
Yes... that's the other thing about them lol.

Anyone who casually encourages a novice to get a scrubbie, without knowing the aptitude of the new keeper, is not considering the consequences of their advice. From my experience, losing blood to a scrub python is quite a different story to a bite from a carpet python...

Jamie.


----------



## Kurto (Jan 11, 2011)

You are right mate! Even without the attitude one still has to clean up after them! Shovel anyone? (for the poop)


----------



## saximus (Jan 11, 2011)

Thanks for the constructive tips. I wouldn't call myself a novice herp owner but I have only ever had class 1 species. I know they get big I just wanted info on how and why they are considered difficult to look after. That's why I asked for help finding information.
I'm guessing they have different needs to my current breeds or they wouldn't be class 2.
I didn't know they could be so aggressive though so thanks for that


----------



## Pythoninfinite (Jan 11, 2011)

They are fast growing, get very large very quickly, they are watchful and can be VERY defensive, which is why they are not a popular snake. They are long and lean, with good eyesight and a very light forebody which allows them to strike a long distance. Their needs aren't especially different to those of other species, but you'll need to organise the enclosure to make it safe for you to access and maintain - I haven't yet done that with my 2 young animals, and even changing their water requires special care, because they never stop watching what you are doing.

You might be lucky and get a good, relatively quiet one, but the chances are that you'll get a real handful. OK, so that sounds pretty negative, probably all I should suggest is that you speak to as many people who have them as you can, and think long and hard about whether you are ready for a snake like that. As I said, I like them, but they are not a good option as a 'pet' snake.

Jamie


----------



## saximus (Jan 11, 2011)

Ok thank you for the info. I guess I'll have to keep looking for ideas my next new addition.


----------



## 3kidsandasnake (Jan 15, 2011)

saximus said:


> Ok thank you for the info. I guess I'll have to keep looking for ideas my next new addition.


 If you don't have a BHP, you have got to get one, absolutely gorgeous snake, amazing to handle and watch.


----------



## sacred_DUC (Jan 15, 2011)

Pythoninfinite said:


> Ha! Yes, blunt, but sensible advice nonetheless! He/she might be lucky to snag a quiet one, but if you get a 'normal' scrubbie, it can easily grow to 2m+ in 18 months, the size combined with an explosive personality makes some of them a real challenge, even for experienced keepers. I have 2 x 2yo animals here, both like hand grenades with eyes... I've been keeping for decades, and had scrubbies from time to time in the past. I like them, but they don't like me, their behaviour is spectacular to say the least.
> 
> A 4-5m scrubbie is potentially quite dangerous, especially for a novice, and even a juvie can be a handful...
> 
> ...



but correct scrubbies are more unpredictable/predicatable with thier aditude they either hate you or are going to hate you. they have big teeth and thier bites in my opinion hurt more then any other python


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 15, 2011)

I love the bigger species of pythons,and ive keeped nearly every sub-species of Morelia,and i own Aspidities now(Womas-BHPs).Ive owned snakes for quiet a while,but i wouldnt own a scrubby for a number of reasons.(1)-once there grown to adult,i dont have the adequate space to house a large enclosure(2)-90-95% are aggressive (3)you need 2(3) people on stand by incase it wraps around you and you need to uncoil it..(4)Dont have excess to rabbits to feed it.(5).It doesnt matter if ur owned reptiles for years,these things are-can be quiet dangerous...


----------



## Joemal (Jan 15, 2011)

This was a quick love bite from my Scrub .You learn to get used to losing blood with these snakes but they are an unreal snake to own .The most predictable thing about a Scrub is they are un-predictable LOL .The pic shows top teeth went into the knuckle and the bottom went into the side of the wrist .


----------



## BenReyn (Jan 15, 2011)

Haha, yeah, I've always wanted one too- but I've always been hesitant at making a commitment...
Who knows, I may in a few years.


----------



## cris (Jan 15, 2011)

I dont keep them because i know that i probably wouldnt bother having people around to pull it off every time i needed to be at risk of being constricted, the puncture wounds from a bite are bad enough, constriction from a large one is extremely dangerous and has caused death.

I think most of the time they would be very easy to keep, its just if you need to handle them (which is something any snake may require) that the potential problems arise.


----------



## getarealdog (Jan 15, 2011)

He loves me! I think better to start with "others" then move on to a REAL SNAKE. ha ha.


----------



## mrkos (Jan 15, 2011)

can anyone enlighten on why they are so aggresive its understandable with a smaller jungle or carpet but surely a full grown scrubbie would be top of the food chain in their environment, Most big carpets and olives get placid with age and size so why not scrubbies?


----------



## dihsmaj (Jan 15, 2011)

Funny how they're on a basic licence in Vic.


----------



## No-two (Jan 15, 2011)

Mine is friendly, I count myself lucky. There are plenty for sale at a Melbourne petshop.


----------



## crikey (Jan 15, 2011)

get a jungle python first as thay are very bitty as well just not as big but once you are usedto that than maby move up to a scrubby as long as you can aford the food for them some rabbits when medium size and chickens when older and a very big cage


----------



## pythons73 (Jan 15, 2011)

mrkos said:


> can anyone enlighten on why they are so aggresive its understandable with a smaller jungle or carpet but surely a full grown scrubbie would be top of the food chain in their environment, Most big carpets and olives get placid with age and size so why not scrubbies?


I totally agree,Most pythons in captivity calm down with age,however IMO these get worse with age..Its not that common you see one thats 8-10ft+ that is placid...Its like winning the lotto..1 in a million chance of getting a nice one..lol


----------



## saximus (Jan 17, 2011)

Wow when I started this thread I never realised what I almost got myself into. Thanks so much everyone for the comments and pics. 
My first ever snake was a Jungle so I've had a little bit of experience with a cranky snake. At first I was a little shocked and worried thinking "Why did I ever think snakes would be a good idea?" 
After a lot of patience and tips from experienced people (and a lot of bites) he is totally placid and awesome now though. It sounds like in general these guys just don't really get to that point though. And obviously a love tap from a mouth as big as your fist is a bit worse than my little 5' midget. Thanks again guys.
Daniel


----------



## Jonno from ERD (Jan 17, 2011)

The bites from Scrub Pythons aren't necessarily the problem...the problem is that they are potentially far more deadly than any venomous snake you can keep. A Scrub Python could have you unconscious in less than 30 seconds and dead in 2 minutes. 

The amount of people who sell Scrub Pythons to inexperienced kids is appalling - they are a specialist species that need to be reserved for those with sufficient experience.


----------



## Joemal (Jan 17, 2011)

Yep totally agree with you Jonno .I have been around snakes for years and i thought "Yeah cool I want want one of them Scrub Pythons " .Wrong .Right from the day i got her she has been one not to mess with and now that she is bigger she can become a handful .The problem is they change from good to bad in a split second .They are not a stupid snake they know exactly what they are doing .My girl will set me while i'm cleaning her cage then when i think she is ok and i let my guard down she has launched from one end of the cage to be inches from me mouth wide open .At 11ft long she can still move like lightning .Don't get me wrong they are an unreal snake to own but no matter how placid they might seen to be you should never ever trust them .I know of one large "placid" one that had been used as a demo for years .It turned on it's keeper right in the middle of a demonstration for no apparent reason .


----------



## saximus (Jan 17, 2011)

Do any of you know the Australian Venom Zoo up in Kuranda? They have one there for the public to hold and take pictures with. It could be interesting if that one decides to turn on some little kid one day


----------



## scorps (Jan 17, 2011)

I love my scrubbys, there are a few things you do need to look into before buying though, these include weather on not you can house a 6 foot plus yearling and an even bigger snake at 2 years, very fast growing animals, Also they eat big food items, -

My big guys get large chickens, as Pythons 73 said when handling or even changing water with these large guys you should have some one on stand by.

Deffiantly not an animal for the inexperianced keeper.

Ben


----------



## abnrmal91 (Aug 18, 2011)

Your braver then me dan if your looking at getting one. They are a awesome looking snake but I wouldn't own one. Something that gets that size can be very dangerous. I have alot of respect of people that keep them. It's a good thing they are on the class 2 licence. I thunk alot of people don't realise how dangerous they can be. Best of luck if you get one.


----------



## saximus (Aug 18, 2011)

Haha I've learnt my lesson since starting this thread. It's a few months old now. 
Looking back, Jamie you seemed so rude back then .


----------



## metalboy (Aug 19, 2011)

how is it to keep saximus?
im in the same boat as you were at the start of this thread
i still have a little while till i get my class 2
i just want to be as ready as i can


----------



## saximus (Aug 19, 2011)

I never ended up getting one. I actually got my class 2 application refused because I put on there that I intended to get lacies and I'd never kept monitors. Shoulda just said I wanted GTPs.


----------



## REPTILIAN-KMAN (Aug 19, 2011)

saximus- i keep my large girl Scrubbie ( medussa ) at hobartville if ya ever wanna come around and have a fight and a tangle !! 

she is quite friendly most the time and i have only seen her strike about 4 times mainly when the dog is out she gets really upset with him running around and carying on ! i am fairly busy most the time but should be abe to work some thing out but i dont live there so its not like you can just pop round !! i have my breeders out there and anything i can not fit at home


----------



## saximus (Aug 19, 2011)

Oh that would be awesome. I'd love to Kman thanks. I'll PM you about it


----------



## vinny292 (Aug 19, 2011)

ive owned my litttel guy for a while now and he is my fav not that we should have favs but he is so diffrent to all my other pythons...allways on aleart..and there all so a lot messyer than othere pythons as thay scent everywhere some may grow out of it 
my littel dude as thank god he is really good once ive got him out ill play with him for ages but YES one day he will end up geting me a ripper lol thats the love of owneing a scrubbie


----------



## Wookie (Aug 19, 2011)

If you want a scrubby if you do the reading and have a decent amount of experience with other species go for it but be aware of their terrible attitudes. If you're looking for size a nice olive may be another option/steppingstone.


----------



## metalboy (Aug 19, 2011)

I have an oliveMy fav snake by farBut its calm as so when i do get a scrubbie it will be all new lol


----------



## Joemal (Aug 19, 2011)

Scrub Python . - YouTube Elvira Scrub Python - YouTube 


I've put these ones up before and the are of my girl taken late last year i think .She is 12ft now and i think she was about 10ft in the vids .Great snakes but ya just can't trust them .


----------



## Bushfire (Aug 19, 2011)

What always surprised me was that Brian Barnett keeps his in a 4 ft x 2 ft x 2 ft cage. Now that would be cramped cage.


----------



## snakelady96 (Sep 11, 2011)

This is my special scrub with no pattern halfway down his body, he is so placid but i hold him everyday. Not all will turn out to be bastards you just have to treat them right from when they are hatchies


----------



## abnrmal91 (Sep 11, 2011)

snakelady96 said:


> Not all will turn out to be bastards you just have to treat them right from when they are hatchies


Just hope and pray.


----------



## Joemal (Sep 11, 2011)

snakelady96 said:


> View attachment 217428
> 
> This is my special scrub with no pattern halfway down his body, he is so placid but i hold him everyday. Not all will turn out to be bastards you just have to treat them right from when they are hatchies


.


Good luck .Last thing you ever want to do is trust a scrub .


----------



## snakelady96 (Sep 12, 2011)

Joemal said:


> .
> 
> 
> Good luck .Last thing you ever want to do is trust a scrub .



I trust him fully to be honest, if i could only have one snake for the rest of my life it would definetly be my scrubbie. If you saw him in person you would see what i mean. He is very protective of me, im the only one who can get him out of his enclosure and if people who come to close to me seem a threat to him he'll start striking. Yes not very good for other people but hes my one in a million snake


----------



## adelherper (Jul 4, 2012)

i have kept scrubs in the past that as soon as i walked into snake room all they wanted was blood and lots of it haha the one i got no is great can handle him no probs but lets face it a scrub is a scrub and as the old saying goes never trust a scrub hahah 
I will be getting to more at end of month lets hope i can get these to nice and handleable haha fingers cross

true love is owning a scrub!!


----------

